# Rock Moving



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello all...

I need some help tracking something down, I'd seen it somewhere on the web but can't find it anywhere now. Some TM or MTB crew had developed a chain web that had 5-6 handles on it, essentially roll the rock into the web, get 3-6 people on each hand hold, and then lift and move to where ever it needs to go. I could have sworn it was called a goliath, I've googled ~20 iterations of chain web rock moving and goliath with no luck.

Rock bars work great for short distances or tweaking location/positioning the rock. Wheel barrows are good too, but tough to load with huge rocks. Come-along winches do the trick but are a bit of a PITA unless you have a huge rock and short distance.

Appreciate the help and TIA.

Cheers,
RT


----------



## dragonslayer (May 5, 2006)

Check this out http://gorctrails.blogspot.com/2008/05/i-am-spartacus.html


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

I love this forum.

Thank you. Other ideas are always welcome...


----------



## cjohnson (Jul 14, 2004)

*rock sleds work well too.*

Rocks sleds are nice, as dragging can be easier than carrying. I am sure google will have a few images. easy to make from scraps.

I've used chains too. kinda looked like snow chains linked together (which would be an easy way to make one).

good luck.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

cjohnson said:


> Rocks sleds are nice, as dragging can be easier than carrying. I am sure google will have a few images. easy to make from scraps.
> 
> I've used chains too. kinda looked like snow chains linked together (which would be an easy way to make one).
> 
> good luck.


There you go....I knew if I thought long enough someone else would come up with the solution to my problem. Thanks cjohnson. I've got the tire chains and nothing to use them on. One rock sling coming up.

I've seen them made of old fire hose too.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

I've used what is called an Austin. Two steel bars which two or four people can hold and a chain or webbing sling holding the rock.


----------



## Walt Dizzy (Aug 18, 2003)

zrm said:


> I've used what is called an Austin. Two steel bars which two or four people can hold and a chain or webbing sling holding the rock.


We just call it a rock sling. Rock bars are used like the bars for an amulance stretcher. The chain sling has loops at each corner big enough to slide over the bars. Works best with two or four people.

Mine cost about $20-$30, minus the bars.

Walt


----------



## sick4surf (Feb 4, 2004)

We've used both methods. This narrow tree cart works good too:

http://www.shop.greenscapetools.com/Border-Concepts-24-Purple-Tree-Shrub-Cart-BC-90490.htm


----------



## RYNOFREERIDE (Feb 26, 2004)

We built a rock sling that worked pretty well for moving rocks. We haven't used it in awhile. We've been using the tree carts instead. We made a rock sling from four wheel barrow handles and chains attached. Basically two handles would be bolted together to form the the two stretcher handles and then chains were attached to the two stretcher poles. We'd lay it next to the rock, roll the rock on it and two people could carry the rock like a stretcher. Worked really well. Couldn't find a picture to show you.


----------



## mtb777 (Nov 6, 2005)

We built a couple of rock slings similar to the Spartacus except it had handle loops with sections of garden hose for grips on the outside of the grip loops. I'll see if I can find some pix. This also works with rock bars too and we also used nylon slings with a pickup where we had access!


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

Sick4, that tree cart looks like it might be a better small crew (2-3 people) rock moving set up than the spartacus, although the spartacus is looking pretty solid for large work days.


----------



## indytrekracer (Feb 13, 2004)

I'll second the tree dolly. If you know any landscapers or tree nurserys, they likely have one and may let you borrow it for a weekend to try out. We have moved rocks that required pry bars to move the rock into the dolly. Rocks to big for the dolly really need mechanized equipment.

It is much easier if you rock source isn't down hill from where you want the rocks.


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

I think I'm going to track down the dolly for the next work day. In the meantime, I'm thinking one of those old flying saucer aluminum/tin sleds would be great if the rock is up hill or adjacent on level... Have to rebuild a section of old New England rock wall at a closed section of trail and unless the rocks are >200+ it seems the users find ways to remove them.


----------



## mtb777 (Nov 6, 2005)

Here you go! Our Rock Sling plans that we used!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

you need this guy!


----------

